# Bionic Overclock



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone heard anything on this subject I've been waiting since launch lol.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Godrik1210 said:


> Anyone heard anything on this subject I've been waiting since launch lol.


 Nope no real point though...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Nope no real point though...


And why is that? It be nice to overclock this phone


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> And why is that? It be nice to overclock this phone


 Honestly why though? To drain the battery faster? I have yet to see any hiccups unlike other devices so in all honesty an overclock will probably do more harm than good.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Honestly why though? To drain the battery faster? I have yet to see any hiccups unlike other devices so in all honesty an overclock will probably do more harm than good.


That's true....


----------



## ScottAtlanta82 (Nov 4, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> That's true....


Indeed, but sometimes it's fun to do things just for the hell of it


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

what about under volting? Once we can overclock we will most likely be able to under volt also witch would save battery


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

^ I 2nd undervolting!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I love OC-ing my droid charge to 1.2ghz, had it up to 1.5 just for gloating about benchmarks... Anywho, it does have advantages BUT the kernel needs to allow it. As long as the bootloader is locked we can not have a custom kernel; there fore no OC-ing.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats not exactly true. The droid X is bootlocked and you can definitly overclock/undervolt. If the bionic can somehow make it through all the sweet phones being dropped, we'll be overclocking with the best of them. My heart pounds at the thought of OC'ing and having to strap a car battery to my phone to get 6-8 hrs out of it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Its true, we dont need an unlocked bootloader to overclock, we need a working module. Damn mot hotplug. My d2 is the same as the x. Locked down and ovetclocked to 1250. Someday someone will figure it out.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Just dl an oc app, like android overclock, and on the main menu you can select set scaling frequencies. You can oc from there.
The locked bootloader just prevents you from flashing kernels and flashing roms to a higher android version {but spf takes care of that}...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope we get overclocking, it would be really nice =). It really does speed things up, because a lot of hardware intensive apps aren't optimized for multiple cores, so higher clock speeds will definitely make a difference (for example n64oid).

Does anyone know a dev working on it or interested in working on it? Who got it working on the DX?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> I hope we get overclocking, it would be really nice =). It really does speed things up, because a lot of hardware intensive apps aren't optimized for multiple cores, so higher clock speeds will definitely make a difference (for example n64oid).
> 
> Does anyone know a dev working on it or interested in working on it? Who got it working on the DX?


you didn't happen to read my post above you, did you?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

jHutch said:


> you didn't happen to read my post above you, did you?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Oh I read it, there's just so much misinformation in there that I chose to ignore it instead of being a jerk and calling you out on it.

The droid overclock/setcpu apps will only work if your kernel allows for it. The moto kernel doesn't allow for it, and there hasn't been any scripts released to allow it like devs did for the dx,d2, etc. If we could just download an app to overclock, this thread wouldn't exist. And a locked bootloader means you cannot flash custom kernels, radios, etc. (and even then, 2nd-init is a workaround), our system folder is open season for devs as long the phone's rooted. And the term you're looking for is sbf, and the droid bionic's stock image is not an .sbf file, but it's a .fxz file.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Oh I read it, there's just so much misinformation in there that I chose to ignore it instead of being a jerk and calling you out on it.
> 
> The droid overclock/setcpu apps will only work if your kernel allows for it. The moto kernel doesn't allow for it, and there hasn't been any scripts released to allow it like devs did for the dx,d2, etc. If we could just download an app to overclock, this thread wouldn't exist. And a locked bootloader means you cannot flash custom kernels, radios, etc. (and even then, 2nd-init is a workaround), our system folder is open season for devs as long the phone's rooted. And the term you're looking for is sbf, and the droid bionic's stock image is not an .sbf file, but it's a .fxz file.


 Thoretically it's the same thing though sbf and fxz though... It's just a formatting change. I don't think you're right about needing a custom kernal for overclocking though...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

He's partly right about the kernel. Someone will end up installing a workable module that will control frequency/voltage without the kernel knowing. And setcpu should suffice for now. You can change the governor to ondemand and set the sampling rate to 30000 and the up_theshold to somerhing like 50. That configuration should help out alittle bit (although stock mot_plug works just fine) What kind of rocket science are you trying to pull off with your phone anyways? You could just use a quad-core laptop as your phone. You may look alittle funny with a latop against your ear, but hey you can compress a 2gb folder in 47 secs.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Thoretically it's the same thing though sbf and fxz though... It's just a formatting change. I don't think you're right about needing a custom kernal for overclocking though...


i think your wrong. Not all oc apps do the same thing, spend 1.99 on android oc and you should be able to oc. If not than get a refund and I'm wrong. What happens when you manually change the slots and vessels? Is it just not tthere?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

jHutch said:


> i think your wrong. Not all oc apps do the same thing, spend 1.99 on android oc and you should be able to oc. If not than get a refund and I'm wrong. What happens when you manually change the slots and vessels? Is it just not tthere?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Umm... I don't think you read my post... I'm saying overclocking is possible..


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I love OC-ing my droid charge to 1.2ghz, had it up to 1.5 just for gloating about benchmarks... Anywho, it does have advantages BUT the kernel needs to allow it. As long as the bootloader is locked we can not have a custom kernel; there fore no OC-ing.


I.don't know why everyone thinkks that a locked bootloader instantly means no over clocking, that is not true. It its possible, link to prove it
http://code.google.com/p/milestone-overclock/wiki/Disassembly

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> I.don't know why everyone thinkks that a locked bootloader instantly means no over clocking, that is not true. It its possible, link to prove it
> http://code.google.com/p/milestone-overclock/wiki/Disassembly
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+78394 for the 876th time the x and x2 had a locked bootloader but was able to overclock


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

If nothing else we can be thankful that Motorola released the kernel source for the Bionic. Eventually, if we're really lucky we'll be able to get some 2nd-Init & custom kernels going on like the DroidX & Droid2 have going on. For now, the Bionic is locked into a kernel that caps at 1Ghz and with a pitiful amount of governors.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

jHutch said:


> i think your wrong. Not all oc apps do the same thing, spend 1.99 on android oc and you should be able to oc. If not than get a refund and I'm wrong. What happens when you manually change the slots and vessels? Is it just not tthere?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Android overclock does not work for bionic. I know this because I have it. Nothing on the market is going to OC this phone right now. Im not sure what will be needed to do so, but the possibility does not currently exist.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

The ability to overclock now exists!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10365-attention-devs-overclocking/


----------

